# TIA Portal Hannover Messe 2011



## Stanzman (5 April 2011)

Ich war heute in Hannover auf der Messe und war unteranderem bei dem Stand von Siemens und habe mir mal das TIA Portal V11 zeigen lassen. 

Ich muss sagen auf den ersten Eindruck sieht es gelungen aus, obwohl hier und da hat das laden bzw. einfügen schon etwas länger gedauert. Und mit der Version 11 kann man in der Profi Variante auch die 300/400 von Siemens programmieren.

Ich würder mal gerne wissen was ihr von dem TIA Portal V11 haltet.

Falls es das Thema schon gab dann nicht gleich hauen, ist mein erster Treat.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## MSB (5 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=44019
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=43240
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42054

Der Gesamt-Tenor zum TIA ist momentan eher positiv, was aber auch nichts heißt,
bis man das selbst aufm PG hat, und noch wichtiger das erste Projekt damit durchziehen muss.

Insofern habe ich beim momentanen Status zum TIA keine wirkliche Meinung dazu,
dazu hat Siemens die letzten Jahre viel zu viel Bananenprodukte abgeliefert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> ...bis man das selbst aufm PG hat, und noch wichtiger das erste Projekt damit durchziehen muss.



Dieser Tage - ab 30.03.2011 - soll doch eigentlich die Auslieferung beginnen.
Da ich S7Prof.-SUS habe müßte der Postbote eigentlich schon an der nächsten
Kreuzung sein. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2011)

Meinst du die Vorstellung wo der Moderator alle mit unglaublicher
Lautstärke die Besucher und einschließlich den nachbarstande, erst auf
Deutsch und dann auf Englisch zugedröhnt hat?

Ich war froh das mich ein Siemens Mitarbeiter in ein Separe für Großkunden
eingeladen hat, weil sein geplanter Kunde Verspätung hatte. Dort konnte
ich dann zwischen verschiedene 3 Gänge Menüs wählen. Beim Essen kam dann
doch der Kunde mit seinen Einkauf und ich habe schnell aufgegesen und habe
mich verabschiedet. Das war mein Highlight auf dem Siemens Stand. 

Bevor ich bei Siemens war hab ich mir mal eine Stunde das geplante
Twincat V3 von Beckhoff zeigen lassen und bin zu der Erkentniss gekommen
das dieses Wekzeug riesige Möglichkeiten für Profis bietet und TIA das Wekzeug
für die ist, die es mal werden wollen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dieser Tage - ab 30.03.2011 - soll doch eigentlich die Auslieferung beginnen.
> Da ich S7Prof.-SUS habe müßte der Postbote eigentlich schon an der nächsten
> Kreuzung sein.
> 
> Frank



Eine so ähnliche Frage habe ich auch an den freundlichen Siemens Mann von
neben an gestellt. Der sagte das es jetzt freigegeben ist, ABER das bedeutet
das jetzt das Pressen der CD's (es sind diesmal *3 DVD's*) und das verpacken
losgeht, wir müssen uns also noch ein paar tage gedulden. 

@Frank, geh wieder ins Haus du erkältest dich sonst, der Postbote wartet
nicht an der nächsten Ecke.


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... das geplante Twincat V3 von Beckhoff zeigen lassen ....



...das ist in etwa so wie "duke nukem forever".
Die wievielte HMI ist es, wo es schon angekündet wurde?  

Frank


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Frank, geh wieder ins Haus du erkältest dich sonst, der Postbote wartet
> nicht an der nächsten Ecke.



*ROFL*  DU weißt doch wo ich gerade bin!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> *ROFL*  DU weißt doch wo ich gerade bin!



Dann erst recht, du bist weit weg von zuhause....es sei den du hast ein
Nachsendeauftrag gestellt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...das ist in etwa so wie "duke nukem forever".
> Die wievielte HMI ist es, wo es schon angekündet wurde?
> 
> Frank



Ich hab da garnicht mitgezählt, die basteln da schon lange dran rum, aber
vlt läuft es dann auch, das halt ich für wichtig. Aber die sind dann umsoviel
weiter, da muß sich Siemens für TIA aber etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## Stanzman (5 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Meinst du die Vorstellung wo der Moderator alle mit unglaublicher
> Lautstärke die Besucher und einschließlich den nachbarstande, erst auf
> Deutsch und dann auf Englisch zugedröhnt hat?



Nein ich habe mir das von einem einzelnen Mitarbeiter an einer der Stationen auf dem Stand zeigen lassen. 

Aber die Presäntation ist mir auch negativ aufgefallen wegen der Lautstärke.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## C7633 (6 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dieser Tage - ab 30.03.2011 - soll doch eigentlich die Auslieferung beginnen.
> Da ich S7Prof.-SUS habe müßte der Postbote eigentlich schon an der nächsten
> Kreuzung sein.
> 
> Frank



Tschuldigung für die dumme Frage, aber für was steht die Abkürzung SUS?

Gruss

C7633


----------



## IBFS (6 April 2011)

C7633 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung für die dumme Frage, aber für was steht die Abkürzung SUS?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> C7633



Software    Update  Service  

Gruß

frank


----------



## Jan (6 April 2011)

Ich habe mir gestern auch TIA zeigen lassen.

Sieht garnicht so schlecht aus.
Allerdings dauert das laden recht lange, da bin ich mal gespannt, ob die Software auf meiner alten Kiste überhaupt läuft.

Ich fand es etwas schade, dass der Herr von Siemens mir keine spontane Antwort auf die Frage geben konnte, ob es bei TIA auch Tastenkombinationen für die Programmierung gibt.

Und die Frage, ob auf die Symbolisch angelegten DBs der 1200er von einer 300er zugegriffen werden kann, musste zuerst von drei Siemens MA diskutiert werden, bevor ich eine vorsichtige Antwort bekam.

Aber ansonsten fand ich die Erklärungen für eine kleine Übersicht über TIA recht gut.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> IUnd die Frage, ob auf die Symbolisch angelegten DBs der 1200er von einer 300er zugegriffen werden kann, musste zuerst von drei Siemens MA diskutiert werden, bevor ich eine vorsichtige Antwort bekam.


Und wie lautete die Antwort?


----------



## Jan (6 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und wie lautete die Antwort?


 
Es geht nicht.
Es muss erst der Symbolische DB HÄNDISCH in einen DB mit festen Adressen umgeschrieben werden; auf diesen kann dann zugegriffen werden.
Oder man legt gleich einen DB mit festen Adressen an.

Allerdings auf die anschließende Frage, ob es denn zukünftig möglich sein wird, von der 300er auf den Symbolischen DB in der 1200er zuzugreifen, bekam ich von dem 3. Herrn von Siemens folgende Antwort.

Zitat: "VW baut den Käfer nicht mehr, liefert aber noch Ersatzteile."

Etwas schade, dass Siemens mit TIA eine Software für alles macht und trotzdem gewisse Dinge nicht zueinander kompatibel sind.


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2011)

Na, so langsam bin ich nun auch gespannt, bei den vielen Vorschußlorbeeren, die es so gibt. Ich hab heut ein paar Änderungen mit WinCCFlex 2008 gemacht und so bei mit gedacht, wenn TIA V11 genau so ein Scheiß ist (zu kurze Variablenzeilen etc.), dann schmeiß ich das in die Ecke. 

PS: habt ihr schon einmal ein paar Textlisten in WinCCflex gelöscht und durch neue gleichnamige ersetzt? Macht das nicht, jede einzelne Verwendungsstelle muß neu editiert/bestätigt werden. Besser ist ein Export/Import der Änderungen!!!


----------



## Stanzman (6 April 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na, so langsam bin ich nun auch gespannt, bei den vielen Vorschußlorbeeren, die es so gibt.


Ich habe zwar eine leicht positive Meinung zum TIA aber auch nur wenn der Bildschirm groß genug ist. Auf der Messe wurde es ja auf nem 32" Monitor gezeigt, aber wenn das auf nem 15" Monitor läuft, dann mal gute nacht.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## bike (7 April 2011)

Auch ich durfte zur Messe nach Hannover 

Da habe ich die Gelegenheit zum schauen was neu ist auch genutzt.
Ein Ziel war das neue TIA Portal. 

Ein  netter Herr von BigS hat mir TIA gezeigt.
Mit einer richtigen Euphorie....
Was nehmen die morgens? 

Das zuweisen der E/A als neues und sinnvolles Feature erklärt. 
Moment einmal, die Hardware bekomme ich doch von der Hardware.
Da kommt aus dem CAD eine fertige Zuordnungsliste.

Das Zusammenspiel von S7 1200 und S7 300 bei der Programmierung.
Hallo, warum muss ich eine Funktion, die für die 300 fertig programmiert ist noch einmal anfassen, damit ich es in 1200 bringe?

Die Frage nach den PG's mit dieser tollen Software und deren Nutzung blieb mir der Herr schuldig.


Resümee: Wir haben das Teil schon getestet und kamen nicht richtig damit klar.  Ich dachte es liegt an mir, dass das nicht fluscht wie es beschrieben wird. Doch heute wurde ich überzeugt, es liegt nicht allein an mir.

Das neue TIA Portal ist nach meiner Überzeugung total überladen, die intuitive Bedienung fehlt oder ist nicht sichtbar. 
Es ist bunt und mit viel klicki-bunti bestimmt gut zu verkaufen, doch zum arbeiten ist es noch? nicht geeignet.

Mir konnte kein Vorteil schlüssig gezeigt werden.



bike


----------



## Sitop (7 April 2011)

Habe mir auch das Neue WinCC V11 abgesehen.Eine Lady von Siemens hat es mir Vorgeführt.
Bis die Laute Musik und der Englische Vortrag losging hat alles Super geklappt. Danach konnte ich die kleine Lady nicht mehr verstehen.
Naja, dann wurde die Siemensabteilung überlaufen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 April 2011)

Ich kann an dieser Stelle jedem nur empfehlen, auf das SPS-Forumstreffen zu kommen. Die Herren, die da von Siemens anwesend sind, haben zum Thema TIA-Portal wirklich etwas zu sagen. Dort könnt ihr dann alle eure Fragen direkt an die "Verantwortlichen" stellen. Also nutzt die Gelegenheit, euch direkt aus erster Hand zu informieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich kann an dieser Stelle jedem nur empfehlen, auf das SPS-Forumstreffen zu kommen. ... Also nutzt die Gelegenheit, euch direkt aus erster Hand zu informieren.



Genau. Und hier geht es zur Anmeldung:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=44198


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich kann an dieser Stelle jedem nur empfehlen, auf das SPS-Forumstreffen zu kommen.



Ich versuche gerade das betreffende Wochenende "freizuschaufeln" 

Frank


----------



## Flinn (8 April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir das TIA-Portal zweimal vorführen lassen, einmal auf einem Forum-after-Five, einmal auf der Hannovermesse.

Auf der Messe habe ich nur gedacht: Bekommen die Siemens-Leute alle eine Einheits-TIA-Portal-Vorführ-Von-Total-Unwichtigem-Schulung?

Da hat der mir doch 1000%-zig exakt das gleiche Zeug gezeigt: Ein KOP-Beispiel (!) mit einem Öffner, einem Schließer und einer Spule. Ein Symbol "Start", dass auch in der HW-Konfig auf der DE-Karte sichtbar ist (Spitze! Viel längere Texte passen da auch nicht hin). Eine HW-Konfig, oder wie die jetzt auch immer heißen mag, die man zoomen kann! (Wer braucht sowas?). Eine Verbindung, die ich malen kann! (in Ethernet-Grün!!)

Mein Fazit: Mann, Mann, Mann, sowas braucht kein Mensch.
Vielleicht haben die aber auch beim Vorführen immer nur vergessen, die Verbesserungen zu zeigen.
Vielleicht... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gruß,
Flinn


----------

